# Fish Tweezers - Recommendations?



## strumke (Apr 1, 2015)

Looking to buy some tweezers for salmon bones, are certain ones better than others?

Any favorites?


----------



## Roger (Apr 1, 2015)

I cook fish once a week and theses are good enough for me. (matfer, made in france)


----------



## schanop (Apr 1, 2015)

This from JKI is awesome:










http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...and-forged-stainless-fish-tweezers-large.html

If budget is not there, then this:










http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...and-forged-stainless-fish-tweezers-large.html


----------



## mhlee (Apr 1, 2015)

There are big differences between fish tweezers. The actual tips, resistance, width, etc. differ greatly. 

I just gave these as a gift to a friend who's a sous chef at a very good restaurant in LA, who has cooked at multiple Michelin starred restaurants (including a Michelin starred Sushi restaurant). He said these tweezers are great.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...orged-stainless-fish-tweezers-light-type.html

I have cheaper ones that I've used that are OK. I have a pair of expensive fish tweezers that I haven't used yet, though.


----------



## strumke (Apr 2, 2015)

So the preference seems to be the squared edge, and not angled?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 2, 2015)

i like angled for small fish... but the best tweezers dont come in angled, and i'd rather have the best than the convenient angle


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 2, 2015)

I have these from Korin.
http://korin.com/Masamoto-Fish-Bone-Tweezer-Round
and
http://korin.com/Masamoto-Fish-Bone-Tweezer-Square

I've also had a few Tojiro tweezers from the Nameless one.


----------



## panda (Apr 2, 2015)

i got these cause they look like mini tongs 
http://korin.com/Silver-Clipper-Boning-Tweezer-Gin-No-Tsume
but they suck, i may try out that masamoto one. 

why would one want a 'hand made' set of tweezers, is there any actual benefit?


----------



## 29palms (Apr 3, 2015)

I have Tojiro and they are pretty good, but I'm not in the trade anymore.


----------



## josemartinlopez (Mar 2, 2022)

Can I bump this? Do people go for Rosle or are there better fish tweezers from Japan? Nothing complicated, just your usual salmon fillet.


----------



## gentiscid (Mar 2, 2022)

I’ve seen some interesting ones around and not crazy expensive


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 2, 2022)

I have a pair of these I tossed in with my last order. They feel nice in the hand, resistance feels solid and they're very grippy. I haven't used them much though, after realizing I cut bones out much more than tweeze them.









Tweezer to remove fishbone - MIURA - Yanagibagata







miuraknives.com


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2022)

last time i used the same stainless needle nose plier i use for fishing. worked fine. i dont have the need for a specific bone picker.


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Mar 2, 2022)

Something like these examples are pretty typical at the Sushi Bars IME: 'round' or 'square' (see pic if you prefer not clicking links)

I prefer the 'round' variant personally.


----------



## Ggmerino (Mar 2, 2022)

I went with a pair of small fish pliers- better grip on the bone and in the hand. Also has other kitchen uses. All metal and no rust yet.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RNQN5W1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 2, 2022)

I'm using a Surgical Needle Holder (large Mathieu) for al sorts of tasks, ranging from third hand when soldering, tyinng small knots, to picking fish bones.


----------



## jmac2022 (Mar 2, 2022)

I prefer the global version, very comfortable in the hand and grab the bones firmly


----------

